# Help with HT



## tony3487 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm glad I found you all!

I'm buying a new house this month and we'll be converting the attic into a HT. I need some advice on the setup. Here is what I was thinking:

space: 16'X24'
funds: $4500
Needs: projector, screen, 7.1, blueray
Expectations: I know thats not a great budget but I can upgrade as time goes by. 
I was thinking about this: (2)TS1400 Polk Towers, (1)cs10Polk Center channel, (4) Klipsch 4" satellite vs14, (1) 10" klipsch sub, Yamaha 7.1 rx-v565 reciever, ps3/blueray, sanyo 1080p projector.

Your thoughts?:huh:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

First off, welcome to the site, Tony!

Regarding your budget. The best thing you could do for speakers and subwoofer is check out some internet direct websites.

svsound, hsu research, aperionaudio, axiomaudio, elemental designs, and av123 are great places to start. Other people will be able to make good recommendations, too. Those companies will give you the best bang for the buck, for sure. For blu-ray, the PS3 is certainly a good choice as it is one of the most reliable blu-ray players out on the market. Not to mention they have some good games to play if you are into that sort of thing (which I am ). I've been somewhat out of the Projector market for a couple years, but Sanyo makes some pretty good projectors. Have you also checked out the Panasonic or Epson projectors?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Tony, Welcome aboard!

Jon is bang on with his suggestions My personal speaker/sub preference is to go with SVS and get a complete package form them as they make some of the best subs on the market for the money.
I have a Sanyo PLV Z4 and before that had a Z2 and have loved the picture of both of them. They are 720p projectors however they look almost as good as a 1080p image if you sit farther than 10' from the screen and dont use a screen larger than about 100"


----------



## tony3487 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey guys, thanks for all the info!

Do you guys think this system is better than the speakers above?---> 7.1 compact surround system with SBS-01 mains and PB12-NSD **



what should I do about the screen?


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Regarding the screen: go DIY or an inexpensive commercial screen like Elite. See our own DIY screen forum for paint or laminate options.

We need to know more, such as your room layout, seating location vs screen, lighting conditions (dark bat cave or some ambient lighting when using the projector?) and screen size, to recommend a specific projector and screen. 

You may want to consider starting with a 2.0 (tower speakers) or 2.1 system with your budget and building from there, and/or go used on a projector as the projector will have the most depreciation of the pieces you need.

edit: one more internet direct speaker company worth looking at: Ascend Acoustics.


----------

